
Show HN: Add Signature Field to PDF for Free - pdffiddler
https://www.pdffiddler.com/post/add-signature-field-to-pdf
======
jbn
in your "About", you state "It's mission is to". Should be "Its" (one word),
not "It's". See [https://www.dictionary.com/e/its-vs-
its/](https://www.dictionary.com/e/its-vs-its/)

~~~
pdffiddler
Thanks a lot. Updated it.

